# Would love some CC please.



## Reyna (Dec 6, 2012)

I just got my Christmas cards in the mail and my color pictures seem to be VERY blue. I called Simply Color (the lab I used to print) and they told me press cards seem to have a magenta color to them. Now, I'm freaking out thinking my computers calibration is wayyy off. 

With that, can I get some CC on this past session? I can be sensitive so please be nice! lol... Praying they don't look cool!

1.




2. 





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 6, 2012)

Have you calibrated your monitor? The skin tone on the kids looks okay to me. The sun light does however seem more white to me than I would expect at sunset. Was it that way or was it more burnt? There are others here that can better critique them than I am able to do.


----------



## Reyna (Dec 6, 2012)

ronlane said:


> Have you calibrated your monitor? The skin tone on the kids looks okay to me. The sun light does however seem more white to me than I would expect at sunset. Was it that way or was it more burnt? There are others here that can better critique them than I am able to do.



Yes, I'm calibrated. It wasn't quite sunset, about an hour before so we had plenty of light. 

I'll post a new post of the exact picture I printed that looks so blue.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice job!  As far as printing goes, make sure you uncheck "adjust color".  Some printlabs have that option selected so it will adjust the color a little bit.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 6, 2012)

These look a bit over-exposed (note the blanching on the tops of cheeks) and a bit blue

I decreased the exposure by .4
reduced B in midtones and highlights
added a bit of reds in "      "
they look better to me.


----------



## manicmike (Dec 6, 2012)

I'd warm them up a little but I don't think they're that blue.


----------



## Reyna (Dec 6, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> These look a bit over-exposed (note the blanching on the tops of cheeks) and a bit blue
> 
> I decreased the exposure by .4
> reduced B in midtones and highlights
> ...





Oh, that looks great! Ok, I'm in PS right now and I've reduced my exposure... just trying to figure out how you did this 

reduced B in midtones and highlights
added a bit of reds in " "

??? 

Do you think just this one is overexposed? Thanks again!


----------



## janineh (Dec 6, 2012)

Photos look great. If you want to improve them I highly recommend Paint the Moon actions. Their new set is AMAZING and would do wonders to those photos!


----------



## janineh (Dec 6, 2012)

If you want I can edit one as an example using PTM...


----------



## joshua_ (Dec 6, 2012)

I know you are talking about colors, but I just wanted to say that I really like the photos.  

These are just the sort of photos I'm hoping to take of my kiddos.


----------



## janineh (Dec 6, 2012)

Here is a quick edit with some Paint the Moon actions. Gives it a little more oomph... What do you think?


----------



## Hickeydog (Dec 6, 2012)

Still looks a little on the cool side.  Maybe warm it up just a tad.

Keep in mind that this is a little knit picking.  To say that you have mastered the art of shooting during golden hour would be a bit of an understatement.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 6, 2012)

Reyna said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > These look a bit over-exposed (note the blanching on the tops of cheeks) and a bit blue
> ...



I used color balance layers to do the changes.
I use several adjustment layers; they don't add much to the file and I can label each one so I can manage the changes.

I would tweak as many faces as I had the energy for.
They look a bit flat and maybe local contrast enhancement (do search) will give them a bit of punch.

I love #5.
Totally cute pose, great face, good technicals, great separation from the background.
I don't understand framing her to one side and making her so small in the frame; she is important and being off to one side doesn't make any sense to me in this case.
I would reset her like this, use local contrast enhancement separately on face and coat/pants to make them pop.
Add a bit of saturation with a curves layer to give something like this below.
My guess is that the others will respond equally as well.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 6, 2012)

Good job on that Lew. I like it very much.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 6, 2012)

I think your original set is pretty darn good!


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 6, 2012)

ronlane said:


> Good job on that Lew. I like it very much.



It's pretty easy to tweak a picture if:
 the exposure and focus are right on (as they are here).
the separation from the background is terrific
the poses are good and the children are glorious.


----------



## Reyna (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you all for your CC! Also, thanks for the compliments! I really needed to hear that today. I've been working so hard!

Lew, thank you for your help with the edit! I agree with putting her in the middle. I just didn't crop it at all, that's how I shot it and I thought it looked pretty good but now that I see your crop, I love it.

Janineh, what action did you use from Paint the Moon? That is a beautiful edit and gives it that real 'pop' that I'm looking for.


----------



## camz (Dec 6, 2012)

I think from the original set the only one that seems to be on the cool side is #7.   It's hard to tell as you've process it as such.  And by today's varied edits, skin tones are less accurrate then they actually are.  From the theme you chose and the edit you applied - Looks good to me.


----------



## Mully (Dec 6, 2012)

You have great subjects to work with ...they are very cute!


----------



## janineh (Dec 7, 2012)

Reyna said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your CC! Also, thanks for the compliments! I really needed to hear that today. I've been working so hard!
> 
> Lew, thank you for your help with the edit! I agree with putting her in the middle. I just didn't crop it at all, that's how I shot it and I thought it looked pretty good but now that I see your crop, I love it.
> 
> Janineh, what action did you use from Paint the Moon? That is a beautiful edit and gives it that real 'pop' that I'm looking for.



Its from the new luminosity set, I think its was ruby vineagrette and rubsoda I used. I love PTM.


----------



## Reyna (Dec 7, 2012)

janineh said:


> Reyna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you happen to know if these actions are from luminosity essence or artesian collection? Thank you!


----------



## janineh (Dec 7, 2012)

Reyna said:
			
		

> Do you happen to know if these actions are from luminosity essence or artesian collection? Thank you!



I am not sure. I've have both and I highly recommend to get both as well. They are amazing! If you go to the website you can see videos an examples of before and after edit.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 7, 2012)

In #3 and #6, the little boy looks jaundiced...quite a bit too much yellow in the fleshtones in those two. How about a photo of the CARDS that are so blue??? I saw your other post about excessively blue cards...would like to see just how badly they printed them...these ought NOT to look excessively blue when printed!!!

The PTM re-work that janineh did on the shot of the little girl looked splendid!!!


----------

